# What MBTI type am I? Form filled out



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

These are the answers to the type form..
_______________________________________

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

Introversion would mean I am energized primarily by being alone, and extraversion would mean I am energized mainly by being with people. Neither seems fitting, yet both seem fitting.. being alone after being with groups helps, but staying alone gets boring -- I want someone to talk to.

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

Honestly, I just want to be understood and loved. Maybe, someday, someone who does will come by, the one I've always been looking for.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

I think I was finest, though not brightest, up until 4th grade.. I'm not sure why... there's just a certain, love, happiness, purity to it, maybe something I've lost over time.

4) What makes you feel inferior?

What makes me feel inferior is being used, interrupted... and most of all, when people reject all the ways I try to help.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.) 

When I have to make quick, on-sight decisions, there is no time to think deeply about the matter in question, so I reflexively attempt to make the most 'logical' decision I can. However, when I'm given time to think about a question or decision, it's as if I can map out the ripple effect, but only to initial effects. I can actually access my feelings, my values, but only when I'm given the time alone that I need.

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

Emphasis on most projects, while I keep in mind the deadline, is largely on quality -- if something's not right, I want to fix it.


7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 

I've had a lot of fun times, so choosing one isn't easy. But, to pick one... I had a lot of fun testing out the CO2 cars we all built in a shop class. Then there's the few times other kids actually talked to me in 2nd grade... I miss those times..

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

Memorization by rote and repetition are nearly always best.

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

Not very. The only times I've ever been really organized is when the situation desperately called for it... some school situations, for example.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

'Making sense' is not quite the correct term -- it more like putting two and two together. When I receive a new idea, I do three things simultaneously: 1. Compare it to values, 2. Check for facts, and 3. Check for support from reason. Usually, I analyze the idea(2), then, I check whether it's supported by logic(3), and finally, I check whether it violates my values.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

I feel that when everyone else is content, then I CAN be content as well, but I still can't unless I know I'm doing things right.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

Depending on the situation I may or may not think before speaking.. in heated arguments, I will probably lose, the stress just breaking me down. In calm, 2 or 3-lined conversation, I'll think for a moment. Definitely one-on-one -- I can't stand groups for a long time.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

If it's for a better cause, like helping someone, I'll go in a heartbeat; if it's not for anyone, I'll check it for practicality and reasonability. Words can be lies; actions cannot be denied.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do? I'd always regret it, because it seems like fun.. but I'd stay for the show.. I need some time to relax.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

Extremely hyper... I can't control myself, and I just don't like it.. utterly irrational.... basically my whole world gets hung upside-down, drawn, and then quartered. I hate myself afterwards for acting like that.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

They completely disregard the opinions or views of other people, as well as basic behavioral rules and basic morals.. to sum it up, people of questionable decency and sense. Most of the time, they can't see the other side of the coin on any issue.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

Anything I know about or am comfortable talking about... and, well, that's not much, and that's it.

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

The time, unless I remember.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

My old friends know me as me: the quiet, shy, insecure little kid who doesn't even have the nerve to ask his crush out more than once. And to be honest, they're absolutely right. They would never say that I'm stupid, overly-energetic, or foolish. However, the people who say they are my 'friends' know me as the opposite: a loud, blustering, insecure little moron who doesn't even have the strength to fight someone. They don't see the whole picture... they see.. almost the opposite of who I really am.. it frustrates me that they won't look through the glass to see what's inside. They would probably never say I'm strong or domineering.

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

I'd do the one thing that misfits me the most: asking out an introvert to the nearby park. We'd take a walk, talk a little, part ways for the day. Then, I'd go home, watch some TV, then play some xbox. Then... well, I don't know after that.

______________________________________________________________

So, what type am I?


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Hm, this is a pretty tough one. However, from what I can tell you sound a lot like a male ISFJ friend of mine. What do you think about that possibility?


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

Trick question? ...nah, people aren't that sneaky. But anyway, you're probably right. But I'm still confused about what Ne and Ni look like.. also, there's probability that I could be an INFP, though I don't know if an idea like that has any fact base.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Sam Gross said:


> Trick question? ...nah, people aren't that sneaky. But anyway, you're probably right. But I'm still confused about what Ne and Ni look like..


Haha! No, it's not a trick-- you really do sound like an ISFJ friend of mine.

As for Ne and Ni, this article helped me a lot on the matter, personally:

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/84128-i-wrote-article-ne-vs-ni.html


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay. Further supporting, I used to daydream a lot -- about the past! lol. when I took a cognitive functions test, it said that, in order from strongest to weakest, my functions were:
Fi
Ti
Fe
Ne/Ni (equal)
Te
Si
Se

So you can see why I was thinking INFP... It's kinda hard to weigh the options, cuz I don't know all the facts for both sides.. but for now I'll go with your opinion. Thanks for the help!


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea ESFJ or ISFJ (probably ISFJ). How you act when you're stressed out seems to be in line with http://personalitycafe.com/isfj-articles/78380-recognizing-inferior-function-isfj.html

I suppose it could be INFJ too (but your CF scores are wacky).


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, they are pretty messed up... I shadow waay more than I should... which may be the cause for different views about me among people who know me. I used to have negative views about a lot of things, and I was content with those views, the only thing that ever stirred me was the search for being understood. Then there was one of those 'I'm screwed up' times, and in an attempt to switch views, I started using my shadow. Which I heartily regret.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

The thing is you don't use your shadow (its more like the shadow uses you). This comes from over-identifying with the persona (the public face your wear). 

Shadow functions are unconscious (that's what makes them 'shadow') and so being unconscious, you can't actually have any conscious awareness of them. The CF tests only measure behaviors that could be indicative of shadow usage, but you yourself would not be aware of it.


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

I never would have been using my shadow if I knew it existed -- it's only by meeting my shadow in person that I know what it's like.

That gives me an idea. The person I hate the most (though I don't REALLY hate anyone) is always being a super-prankster, doesn't consider anyone's feelings except perhaps his own, and doesn't care for the consequences of his actions(although based on that he probably doesn't see the effects of his actions in the first place). He's like the opposite of me, and he overpowers me in so many ways.. and he's like that for no apparent reason, either.. and his friends empower him to do it. They do similar things, but it's obvious they just want to be viewed as funny.

But they're just weird, in my opinion, and they all think I'm weird.
Do you see where I'm getting at?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds like you might either have Inferior Se or Ne (probably Se). You basically describe an immature ESTP or maybe really immature ENTP. (also recognize that this is projection, everything you hate in those people are aspects you would find in yourself to some degree).

Try this article by Quenk on Se (INTJ/INFJ) http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/76896-recognizing-inferior-function-intj.html
or this one on Ne (ISFJ/ISTJ) http://personalitycafe.com/istj-articles/78130-recognizing-inferior-function-istj.html

Also to help nail it down is this quick guide on the inferior function.


> 1. The unconscious often speaks to the conscious mind through the Inferior Function. Therefore, it holds the secret key to becoming an integrated, whole person -- a person who can access untapped potentials.
> 
> 2. You may often tie into an ecstatic experience through the Inferior Functions (especially in the second half of life).
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

Yup. You described exactly what I believed he was: ESTP or ENTP. And if I remember correctly, I act like that (though to a much lesser extent, grant it) when I'm trying to impress people, so as not to look weak... this is probably caused by being a male with F preference. And then when it's all over, it leaves me empty. Not a good feeling, like I really messed up, did something stupid, and need to go away until the damage control has done its job. The one question I always ask myself all the time is, "Why do I keep screwing up?"

I can provide one example when I'm under an immeasurable amount of stress: family arguments about me. There's so many people against me, it's like the whole world is gonna open up and send me to the Earth's core. And I'm stil trying to prove my point in the conflict, but I won't give up until the surrender treaty is signed, usuallly by me, and I have to accept that I'm wrong.. then I go to my room and stay there for a while. Same feeling of no control. Hate it.


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

Se is weaker than Ne, and Si is weaker than Ni, but neither shows great preference over the other. I'd go with Se inferior -- when I'm stressed out, or feel outnumbered in an argument, or feel compelled to do the right thing in the face of dissent, or someone's destroyed my self-esteem, I'm usually inclined to that ol' SP "rage" they're inclined to. The fact that it occurs only when I think I'm screwed, leads me to believe it is part of my shadow, the part that I suppress for obvious reasons. Any objections?

EDIT: Sorry, double post. Gah, stupid connection.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sam Gross said:


> Se is weaker than Ne, and Si is weaker than Ni, but neither shows great preference over the other. I'd go with Se inferior -- when I'm stressed out, or feel outnumbered in an argument, or feel compelled to do the right thing in the face of dissent, or someone's destroyed my self-esteem, I'm usually inclined to that ol' SP "rage" they're inclined to. The fact that it occurs only when I think I'm screwed, leads me to believe it is part of my shadow, the part that I suppress for obvious reasons. Any objections?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, double post. Gah, stupid connection.


Se is only inferior in INFJ and INTJ


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

You do have a point there. According to other previous statements, inferior is either Se or Ne. Se would mean Ni dom, Ne would mean Si dom.. but due to my past of using my shadow for prolonged amounts of time, the 'demon' shadow function is used just as much as my primary function.. So the possibilities are down to INTJ, ISTJ, INFJ, and ISFJ. What may have been overlooked is that I eliminated Aux T from the list on my own because of what I usually do: usually, I take the defenders' side in arguments, but when things get screwy and confusing, I take my own side, criticize all other sides, and attempt to prove what I think is the best for everyone. And, usually, the goal, to settle the argument, isn't reached in these cases.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

> but due to my past of using my shadow for prolonged amounts of time, the 'demon' shadow function is used just as much as my primary function.


Yes but you wouldn't be consciously aware of this. It's like saying I use my left aortic valve as much as my right aortic valve (the reality is you can't know what valve your heart uses to pump blood, because it is an unconscious process for which you have no conscious awareness of -- the brain just does it behind the scenes. Shadow functions work the same way, they can only be inferred - that's what makes them 'shadow.') So the Functions Test can, at best, try and measure behaviors that align with shadow functions (assuming we are applying the 8-function model), but most people who are 'living their shadow' so-to-speak are not aware of it.


----------



## Yugensuru (Nov 20, 2009)

ISFJ! 
10 characters.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

i'm thinking ISFJ too, can you post an avatar? a picture paints 1000 words... or a link to an online picture you would choose for your avatar if you're not able to download one?


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

:dry:I know I wouldn't be consciously aware of my shadow under usual circumstances; I only know because when I looked back at what I used to say and do, it seemed almost opposite what I've recently been doing. And, as we all know, meeting your polar opposite is another way What I'm trying to say, is that the only way I realized I had changed, was by seeing the differences over time and in other people.

i'd post an avatar but I don't know how :\ but i'd be willing to if you'd tell me how.


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's a nice picture I'd use for my avatar. It's not mine, and it's not PERFECT, but it paints the perfect picture.









This one is one of me without glasses: (mind the glare, and the tiredness)









Too bad the flash always makes me squint... man I hate that...


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks for posting the pics, sorry i cant' remember how i posted my avatar, i remember posting one first and then changed my mind to change it to another and i couldnt' and then by accident somehow i got it to post then the other one came up as my profile pic, i was like ok that's weird but it's fine cause at least it changed to new one i wanted which is the one i have now, so sorry, no can't remember how.... hopefully someone else can help you with that....

nice pic of yourself  i think by the poster in the background that would indicate ISFJ if in fact you did deliberately choose that for your background when you took your pic 

the landscape one seems like a typical practical pic, which ISFJ's like practical typical things, not out of the box abstract, and the dark cloud could indicate the stress you are under and maybe that's why you kinda feel attracted to the dark cloud in the picture rather than a clear blue sky and white clouds and sunshine?

EDIT: also i want to add a bit more about your background poster, it also is very practical, typical and traditional, like not out of the box abstract, etc.


----------



## sitodocambia (Nov 14, 2011)

If you want my advice, take another cognitive functions test. If those are accurate results, then you're definitely not an ISFJ. I'd take a different cognitive functions test and compare your results. Also, what type code do the people who raised you have? That could help me figure out which type you probably really are. You're likely an INFx, but if you give me that information I can help you figure out for sure.


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, I guess I could try your idea..
My mom is probably an XXFJ (considering how much she like to voice her opinion on things, and to talk to random people)
My dad is pretty jacked up, being in the Marine Corps(it makes you a different person). but he seems like an ESTJ.
They are constantly putting stress on each other, though, so they may not be very healthy types.
What makes you so sure I'm an NF, though?
This one: Understanding the Eight Jungian Cognitive Processes / Eight Functions Attitudes doesn't seem to work for me.
I used this one for the results: http://keys2cognition.com/cgi/survey48.pl

*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*
extraverted Sensing (Se) ************* (13.3)
unused
introverted Sensing (Si) *************************************** (39.6)
excellent use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ***************************************** (41.7)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) **************** (16.9)
limited use
extraverted Thinking (Te) *************************** (27.2)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************** (32.8)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ************************* (25.3)
average use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ******************************************* (43.2)
excellent use


*Summary Analysis of Profile*
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: *INFP*
*Lead (Dominant) Process*
*Introverted Feeling (Fi):* Staying true to who you really are. Paying close attention to your personal identity, values and beliefs. Checking with your conscience. Choosing behavior congruent with what is important to you.

*Support (Auxilliary) Process*
*Extraverted Intuiting (Ne):* Exploring the emerging patterns. Wondering about patterns of interaction across various situations. Checking what hypotheses and meanings fit best. Trusting what emerges as you shift a situation’s dynamics.
​If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: *ENFP*, or *INTP*

If these results are different from what you know of yourself, you might consider why your developmental pattern does not align with your expectation. You might also consider exploring this result as a possible better fit.

*The Four Temperaments*
*Corresponding best-fit temperaments based on your profile: Stabilizer; secondly Catalyst; then Theorist; and lastly, Improviser.*
*To read more about the four temperaments **click here**.*

Well, that's what I got.. I actually expected it to say ISFJ, so this is a little surprising. As you can see, though, Si and Ne are pretty close, so you can see why I wasn't sure, and why I'm still skeptical about both everyone else's opinions, my own opinion, and the test results.
Of course, though, this type would also explain the closeness, Ne and Si being respectively 2nd and third in command of the nation of Samuel Gross. lol

Well, anyway, would you please post your input when you can?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Sam  

i came up with this today, it is a real simple way to view the 8 cognitive functions in a simplified way (from me as an INFP i wanted to see if there was a simple way, so i'm trying it out, not that it is enough, but it could help us also in typing along with many other ways to help in typing someone) :

Fi - cares more about how i feel and how others affect my feeling than cares about how others feel over my own feelings
Fe - cares more about how others feel and how i affect their feelings, rather than care about my own feelings or how other's affect my own feelings
Ti - takes one topic and elaborates on it to the finest well spoken detail with choice words
Te - charts, graphs, bullet points, lists, dialogs with others like a soundboard
Ni - internal intuition from visions in the mind coming from unknown mysterious spiritual places, psychic, mysterious, scientific intuition, etc.
Ne - external intuition while using senses, see something and intuit the endless possibilites it could be, hear, touch , feel, smell i guess, cause it takes things from external sources, i guess we can do it with smell too, never thought of it that way though
Si - loves to reminisce of past in detail, very nostaligic, very good at remembering details of past experiences, memories, etc
Se - action oriented, impulsive to immediate surroundings, see's surroundings in fine detail 


And an INFJ wanted to add on to Ni to explain it more cause Ni is kinda hard to explain:
Ni is more about seeing what's NOT there, interpreting meaning and possible causes or effects. It's about perspectives. I (re)discovered this Ni blurb this morning, and it describes me perfectly:
"I just like putting all of life's little dreams in perspective. The real world is inside my head. Imagination is the doorway to the world--if you can imagine it, then it exists. The difficulty lies in compromising that world enough to get along with the other one. I mean, if you think about it, I have no proof that you or anybody else really exists. Is anything really 'true' in the most ultimate sense? Or is whatever we think of as 'truth' just another frame of reference, with no more objective value than anything else? I try not to take any one definition of reality too seriously, because then I lose the ability to give equal consideration to others." 
That last part especially, about us defining our own truths in the world... that's a core value of my world view. 

How do you relate to those functions explained like that?
Do you see yourself stronger in which of each pair:
Fi or Fe?_______
Ni or Ne?_______
Ti or Te?_______
Si or Se?_______


Now put your 4 choices in order from strongest to weakest__________________________


Which one you least identify with in all 8?_____________


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

The quote... it's not something I tend to relate to. If I were to think that way, it would essentially make me rethink every aspect of my life, not something I'm inclined to do. Oh, I think I know what I do now. It seems like on my own I make Ne possibilites and narrow down with Si past experiences, and use others as a soundboard for new ideas when with people. Both are Ne, but one uses Si in part of the process.

Fi or Fe? Fi
Ni or Ne? Ne
Ti or Te? ...For sake of completion, Te
Si or Se? Si

Fi/Ne Ne/Fi Si/Te Te/Si

So there's two possibilites: Fi Ne Si Te; Ne Fi Te Si
the second seems rather likely - the shadow of Si is Se.
but that would make Si a very weak function... then again I was stuck in my shadow for a while...... I'm not sure between the two.

Thing is, I originally wasn't one to reminisce, more like daze off at the sky and go blank or think, but after I moved, so much crap started happening I began comparing it to the past. That's why I don't put Si very high.

SEES SURROUNDINGS IN FINE DETAIL? Yeah right. Se is worst in me for sure!


----------



## sitodocambia (Nov 14, 2011)

Sam,

I thought you were probably and NF because of sensing being so low on your first cognitive functions quiz, and feeling being so high. It just seemed likely that you were an NF from that info. Based on your results on the second assessment, it seems like you're definitely an INFP. The Si and Ne results being close is a sign that your tertiary Si is well developed. In my experience it seems that some people have very well developed tertiaries (myself included), but that most people do not. I don't know why this is, but it seems to contribute to a ton of differences between people of the same type. Also, having a strongly developed tertiary makes you unsure about your type a lot of times (this was certainly my problem when I first tried to figure out my type).

I wanted to know about your parents because your parents can influence which cognitive functions you develop and can lead to more confusion by making you use different cognitive functions than your psyche is used to. For instance, your Si is probably higher because of your dad being an Si user. My Ti is probably higher than expected because of having a lot of Ti-using friends, a dad who uses Ti, and relatively few Fe users in my life. I've also always had a strong interest in the sciences for as long as I can remember. Constantly exposing myself to the sciences made my Ti and Ni stronger.

So I think these results pretty much confirm that you are an INFP, unless you feel that INFP really doesn't fit you well.
The type description will probably be a little off though, since you use so much Si.


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

INFP sounds similar. However, most of the descriptions lack the personal characteristics, like a natural flourishing under melancholy (I can't tell you how much poetry I can write when I'm like that). One site said they never lose their sense of wonder. For a while, I just passed it off as a stereotype when looking at the description, but looking at it again, when melancholy and Si are attached, it is modified to: INFPs never lose their sense of disappointment - They see things as they hope it to be, but are disappointed deeply when things aren't what they seem.

Hehe... yup: "When it comes to the mundane details of life maintenance, INFPs are typically completely unaware of such things. They might go for long periods without noticing a stain on the carpet, but carefully and meticulously brush a speck of dust off of their project booklet." (Portrait of an INFP, par. 7)

And another yup: "Most INFPs will avoid impersonal analysis, although some have developed this ability and are able to be quite logical. Under stress, it's not uncommon for INFPs to mis-use hard logic in the heat of anger, throwing out fact after (often inaccurate) fact in an emotional outburst. "

Yes; if you saw me before recent years, you'd think I had some emotional control issues, but I 'grew' out of it.

What sucks is that every guy I know sees emotion as weakness, no exaggeration there, so I have to NOT take things personally or else. Which is why the only friends I have tend mainly to be girls. (Go figure, no relationships yet XD )

Point is, yes INFP largely fits me, as do Si and T descriptions. I will always have doubts about it, considering the descriptions never entirely fit me, but it's the best-fit type so I'll stick to it. Does Dreamer777 agree /:| ?


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not @_Dreamer777_ , but as another INFP, I believe it's very possible, especially considering that you're a type 6 (which I guessed correctly by your post before looking at your enneagram type) with possibly a type 2 somewhere (your desire to help others). And considering that you seem to be surrounded by people who don't get you...

No wonder you'd be confused about introversion/extroversion and Fi vs Fe.

I could be wrong of course, but I hope my input helps a little and that you're more certain about your type soon.


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

:shocked:How you knew I was a type 6 is not something anyone else I know could do. As for type 2, I have no idea about that one. But, as with any other subject I'm not sure about: if you say so..

It appears someone read me..
One more thing: you seem to be knowledgeable in Enneagram types. What's the tritype from these results?
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9|
-------------------
4 3 3 5 6 6 1 3 5
-------------------


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

Read? That's a stretch, it's just Ne at work; I have to tell you my impression to see if it has merit. roud:

Do these numbers show how you score on each type? Based on them, 6w5 (or 5w6) > 9w1 > 4w5 would be a quick and dirty way to determine your tri-type, but there's a wonderful section for that kind of thing with an awesome questionnaire to fill.

Your MBTI type shows as INFP now, I'm glad that you seem to be a bit more certain about it. That said, I encourage you to keep an open mind and continue looking into it. Last but not least, keep in mind that descriptions often include stereotypes that shouldn't be trusted.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

You will know better than anyone else what type you believe you fit, so it's looking like INFP , but i can't say i'm 100 % sold on it yet, let me think more on it.... doesn't mean i won't agree, it's just that i just came and read the recent posts here, i will get back to you with my opinion tomorrow...

have you ever read this:
Inferior Function INFP / ISFP
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html

how well you relate to that?

also, ESTJ is the hidden/shadow personality of INFP, and they are secondary Si users, INFP is territary, i use Si alot, but not as much as Si dom, so in other words, in an eruption of inferior function Te when under stress, we act more like an irrational ESTJ, maybe that's where the confusion was in you seeming like an ISFJ and answering as though you were ISFJ at times, because both ESTJ and ISFJ are more traditional, sentimental, types of people and use Si alot. So let's hear what you have to say on the eruption in the grip article for INFP's, it will interesting to hear what you say on that?

and also, i hear what you say about being a male possible INFP, that the social norms expect males to not be much emotional, etc, i'm female, so it's interesting to hear your points from the male side... and how that can mess with your psyche so to speak and make you confused as to what type you really are....


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

i so bad want to come to a conclusion but just can't quite yet, but i must say the new pic you posted with the rainbow could surely pass as an idealistic picture for an INFP, rainbows and INFP's go hand in hand... like la la land...

it's just that there is so much conflicting things in all the posts along the way... but like you say you are in the grip.... you will know what type you identify with the most, if you feel INFP then you are an INFP, casue it's been enough dialog back and forth and plenty input and angles, so at this point i would agree with what you agree with  in my eyes, you are definately sweet enough to be an INFP, lol


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

I knew it was a stretch: no one REALLY reads others' minds, not without anything short of a miracle.

I sometimes have all these mixed feelings and I have no idea which one to trust.... so I just don't use any of them and try to find something else to believe.... which makes me think I might have been half-shadowing: INFP>Stress>*ISFJ*>Stress>ESTJ. Which makes me wonder, how I am I going to get out of the ditch I got stuck in? 

I noticed something: one time I was supposed to walk our pet dog around the park, and I went with my sister. I didn't want to go, thinking I had better things to do. But when I went, I barely talked at all; instead I was doing all the wandering, the daydreaming, and the thinking I used to do when I was younger... because nothing and no one was stopping me from doing so. It was quiet for once, something I nearly never get to enjoy. Looking back at this, it makes me think that I actually stopped shadowing for once. Now, from this I can already tell IxFP. And from the more recent information on these and related threads, it's probably N. It seems I do best at everything when no one notices anything and I just do what I need to do. Tell me the basic guidelines, teach me what I need to know, and let me do my thing, that's my real rule(Just check on my progress once in a while to make sure I'm not drifting off again) So far I've only had a crush on maybe 3 people, and every time I always thought they were perfect.. until I found out they weren't or we moved away. Which might be where I got my melancholy. Should I keep ranting? <|

EDIT:  thanks. (and it appears someone is extraverting)


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

laugh... Ne, yes, running through the filter of Fi, also bringing in some Si with it, lol 

your welcome.

i would say cruise on over to the INFP forum and start reading through some sticky threads over there, there is one i remember reading in the beginning and i laughed so much, the one that says you know you are an INFP when.....

go check some of those threads out.... just keep getting back in touch with yourself and what you love to do and that will help to get you out of the grip, be true to yourself and follow your heart, true words of an INFP... 

let me know what you think about that thread


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

The posts sometimes seem a little overboard in description, but I relate to a lot of them. Conversations in the forum are almost never superficial, always about FAQ concerning directly related topics for discussion... it's actually normal. Well... almost... yeah that's actually a little better than normal... just not perfect - perfect would be going to the park again. by myself. very calming.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sam Gross said:


> The posts sometimes seem a little overboard in description, but I relate to a lot of them. Conversations in the forum are almost never superficial, always about FAQ concerning directly related topics for discussion... it's actually normal. Well... almost... yeah that's actually a little better than normal... just not perfect - perfect would be going to the park again. by myself. very calming.


true, me too, my alone time especially in pretty nature is my recharge the batteries time, like i'll take my dogs walking at 10-10:30pm in the night and go across down in the dark by the sea all alone with my 2 dogs, why, cause usually i won't have to encounter no one else at that time of night in the spot i go to, it's not beach, it's ironshore seaside, so it's not like the usual white sand walking kind of beach, it's more like lowlying black rock we call iron shore here in the islands, so where i go is secluded... it is in those kind of times that i feel connected with the universe and God (my higher power), and feel so full and strong and satisfied in my soul, it's like strength for my soul, peace, satsifaction, joy, fullness of life, deep inner energy.... mmmmm.... delicious!!!  refreshing!!! restoring to the soul!!!


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

.... I don't go at night. I just play some songs on a piano.

but yeah, I'll be honest, silence never lied to me, and loneliness never betrayed me, so they're nice friends to hang out with. Things in this world, know only this world; people in this world, know their own world and this world. But no one knows your own world except yourself.


----------

